# Wasn't much but finally got to push some snow!



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's a couple of the rig at work


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice and clean!


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

About the same here, but it beats doing nothing!


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

you must have got your magnets from vista print. I have business cards that look identical. lol.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad you were able to get out there and get some work in. Truck and plow look great.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I got the magnets and business cards from Vista print


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Harford13;1427423 said:


> I got the magnets and business cards from Vista print


I did the same, I got 3 for lawn care, 2 for plowing and 4 for general use. The lawn care and plowing ones go on my truck, swapped out for season. the general use ones go on my buddies plow truck and my dads truck so people see it when hes driving around. Plus the business cards and signs to match. and 2 shirts!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

jhall22guitar;1427463 said:


> I did the same, I got 3 for lawn care, 2 for plowing and 4 for general use. The lawn care and plowing ones go on my truck, swapped out for season. the general use ones go on my buddies plow truck and my dads truck so people see it when hes driving around. Plus the business cards and signs to match. and 2 shirts!


Can you advertise on someone else's truck without them having to have commercial insurance? What if they are in a accident? The other person's insurance might not cover the accident because of a business sign advertising business.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I think as long as the vehicle isn't "working" it wouldn't be an issue, but this is a question for your insurance agent and lawyer. I wouldn't have my sign on another truck that had a plow on it, but I wouldn't think it would be an issue if I threw a sign on a friends mini van or mini cooper. Maybe someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------

